# A new neck and new finish for my ugly Yamaha RGX 121...



## Eric Plante (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi,
Here is a noob question for you guys. I have a cheap RGX 121 from Yamaha. It is worth next to nothing but plays well, surprisingly well as a matter of fact. The frets are done or at least not very healthy. 

On Kijiji I sometimes see Squier neck or Fender MIM that goes for only few dollars. Would a neck like this be a simple "plug and play" solution? I am looking for an inexpensive solution. 

Thanks for your inputs!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Older RGX guitars were 24 3/4" scale so a 25 1/2" scale Squier or similar neck won't work on those... not sure if that changed for newer generations of RGX.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If you really like the guitar, a refret is the best solution but you may want to look at a new guitar when you compare the cost. Patience will find you a nice guitar for not a lot of money.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

gtrguy said:


> Older RGX guitars were 24 3/4" scale so a 25 1/2" scale Squier or similar neck won't work on those... not sure if that changed for newer generations of RGX.


I'm pretty sure my 2001 121s is a 25.5 scale. If you like the guitar, I'd do a refret on it. You could even try to refret it yourself for much cheaper. Worst case scenario you're back to where you are now. My RGX 121s has had no issues at all in 15 years of neglect.


----------



## Eric Plante (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey, thanks for all the replies!

I will check the scale out tonight but I am pretty sure it is a 25.5". I do not want to pay 300$ to refret it. It is not worth it nor the pain to do it myself.

This is not my main guitar - it is number 3, I have a nice LTD H-1001 FM as my number one. I use the RGX for stuff tuned half a tone below and have .11 gauge on it. It is cheap but it gives me a good felling when I play it.

Lets assume it is in fact a 25.5" scale. Would most 25.5" scale 4 screws bolted neck be a direct fit in the neck pocket and how about height?

Thanks!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Eric Plante said:


> Hey, thanks for all the replies!
> 
> I will check the scale out tonight but I am pretty sure it is a 25.5". I do not want to pay 300$ to refret it. It is not worth it nor the pain to do it myself.
> 
> ...


Depends on the dimensions of the pocket. A strat or Tele neck might fit, or might not.

How many frets are bad? It may get away with only a partial refret or an extensive dressing.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

To know if a neck will fit:
The important things are the measurements. Measure from the front edge (bridge side) of the nut to the 12th fret... the piece of metal on the fretboard not the middle of the wood.
Then measure from the 12th fret to the middle of the bridge.

These 2 measurements must be IDENTICAL. If they are not remeasure, because you've done it incorrectly.

To know if a neck will intonate on your guitar, it must measure the_ exact same_ as your original neck, otherwise it will not intonate. 

You can take a ruler to a pawn shop, measure the neck you wish to swap, and have a good idea if it will intonate. 
Fit and finish will be a matter of woodworking.

Be aware of 24 fret fretboards, the fretboard extensions to accomodate the 2 extra frets can interfere with the neck pickup, this is why the neck pickup is moved towards the bridge slightly to accommodate the fretboard.


----------



## Eric Plante (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks a lot Dj for the information.
Is it not great to have forum like this to exchange information? I mean, what did we do 20 years ago?


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Eric Plante said:


> Thanks a lot Dj for the information.
> Is it not great to have forum like this to exchange information? I mean, what did we do 20 years ago?


20 years ago I read guitar building books from the library.

that was pre-internet. ;-p


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

How goes the search?


----------



## Eric Plante (Mar 8, 2017)

I put the search on the ice for a moment. 
I have completely stripped the guitar, sanded it and I am currently redoing a new finish. A first for me. 
So far, it is looking good enough, I am surprised. The finish is Wipe-On Poly. I am half way done with Wipe-On Poly.
I am taking pictures of every steps since I began and I will show them when done. It might help other noobies like me with ugly guitars and no special tools or not... Lol


----------



## Eric Plante (Mar 8, 2017)

I edithed the title of this thread.
Why? See post just above...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'd love to see some progress pictures. I've been contemplating doing a refin on mine. It was my first, and I'll never sell it, but it doesn't inspire me anymore. Sonically or visually.


----------



## Eric Plante (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi cboutilier,
It is a lot of fun doing this. Very relaxing. I hope my guitar will look good enough. I got nothing to lose, is was very ugly from the star.
Now it is taking shape, I am worrying I might not be able to put the electronic back in accordingly...

This weekend I will post some progress pictures I promess.


----------



## Eric Plante (Mar 8, 2017)

Anybody can tell me how to insert pictures from my computer?
I want to show what I have done to my guitar.

Thanks.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Eric Plante said:


> Anybody can tell me how to insert pictures from my computer?
> I want to show what I have done to my guitar.
> 
> Thanks.


You'll have to upload them to a site like Photobucket or even instagram, and share them with media or IMG tags


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Eric Plante said:


> Anybody can tell me how to insert pictures from my computer?
> I want to show what I have done to my guitar.
> 
> Thanks.


You will either have to use a host (e.g., photobucket) and link your pics from there or you will have to become a "gold" (IIRC ~$18.00/year) member of the forum.

OR

You can also me a PM and I will send you my email address and you can send me the pics as attachments and I will then post them for you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2017)

As the others mentioned, you need photobucket, flickr etc, to host from.
'click' the IMG address, it'll automatically copy.
If it doesn't, highlight/right click 'copy'
Paste that into the thread.



















The other option is to add it using the little 'mountain pic' icon.
'highlight/copy' the address of the pic and insert that into the 'image' prompt.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Eric Plante said:


> Anybody can tell me how to insert pictures from my computer?
> I want to show what I have done to my guitar.
> 
> Thanks.


You will either have to use a host (e.g., photobucket) and link your pics from there or you will have to become a "gold" (IIRC ~$18.00/year) member of the forum.

OR

You can also me a PM and I will send you my email address and you can send me the pics as attachments and I will then post them for you.


----------



## Eric Plante (Mar 8, 2017)

Ok thanks for the pic upload hints!
I will do it next tjme I am in front of my computer.


----------



## Eric Plante (Mar 8, 2017)

Ok, I hope you will see the pictures.
The RGX is on the left (the black one). I forgot to take a close picture before begining to strip it down, sorry.


----------



## Eric Plante (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Eric Plante (Mar 8, 2017)

The finish (plastic?!?) was incredebly thick and hard to remove.


----------



## Eric Plante (Mar 8, 2017)

Made in Taiwan


----------



## Eric Plante (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Eric Plante (Mar 8, 2017)

Diluted 50-50% water based green stain 


Second coat of Wipe-On Poly


----------



## Eric Plante (Mar 8, 2017)

With more coats - Sorry I lost count...


I would say about 10 coats. It takes only 2 minutes per coat. Very easy to do


And this is your best friend to apply the Wipe-On:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2017)

lookin' good so far.


----------



## Eric Plante (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks. I know it is not one of the seven wonders of the world but I like it so far.
I plan on giving 2 more Wipe-On coats this weekend and buff it to have a smooth finish.

After, is it going to be about rebuilding it. I am afraid I will have a hard time since I know nothing about électricity... But one step at the time.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Get yourself a good ~40W soldering iron and you won't have too much trouble rewiring it. That wood looks pretty good under all the plastic.


----------



## Eric Plante (Mar 8, 2017)

Yes. I was very surprised to find a nice piece of wood under that plastic.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Eric Plante said:


> Yes. I was very surprised to find a nice piece of wood under that plastic.


Was the 121 alder? I know my 121S is.


----------



## Eric Plante (Mar 8, 2017)

I think it is alder. It looks alder.


----------

